# New Beek in Indianapolis



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Kids and bees _can _mix, but it might be a good idea to insist that visitors only occur with adult supervision. You also might want to investigate pint-sized beesuits. Here's a couple of relevant threads:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263498-Protective-gear-for-kids

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?238716-Kids-beesuit


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Carina! Several schools in Florida have beehives and/or observation hives to teach science. You will need to set some rules, as with everything, like no swatting or visiting without you present. I just came from a bee workshop in Chipley, Washington County, Florida. We brought frames of bees right into the group. You have to really know how to read bee behavior to avoid an incident.


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

There are several great resources of which to take advantage.

Indiana State Beekeepers Association http://hoosierbuzz.com

Indiana Beekeepers Association http://indianabeekeeper.com

I'm involved with the West Central Beekeepers Club http://www.westcentralbeekeeper.com

There's one in Indy, but I don't have the link for them.

The ISBA has a beginning beekeepers in February. Highly recommend.

Hope to see you around one of these events.

Jeff


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

BooneCtyBeek said:


> I'm involved with the West Central Beekeepers Club...There's one in Indy, but I don't have the link for them.


That would be the Central Indiana club. I think they've been meeting in the Fisher's area. Contact info here:
http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files/ep-beekeeper_assoc.pdf



> The ISBA has a beginning beekeepers school in February. Highly recommend.


Agree. This is an all-day class that covers all the basics. I believe it will be Feb 9th in Anderson. The HoosierBuzz website Jeff listed above will have more info once it gets closer. 

Also, Roger Graham usually schedules a couple beginner's classes during the winter months. Even if you don't take his class, you'll want to become familiar with the Graham's - they supply bees and equipment to many Indiana beekeepers.
http://www.grahamsbeeworks.com/

As for the grandkids, I've had a number of young 4-H kids out to see my bees. I have a few extra veils and some old white shirts that I have them wear. As the others have said, there just needs to be some rules about only with adult supervision.


----------

